

The JavaScript Alternatives - xvirk
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/the-javascript-alternatives/240166433

======
sgy
There has been many illogical attacks against JavaScript. Google Chrome's
smooth performance is backed up by JavaScript V8 engine. Node.js is being
hosted by hundreds of start-ups as well as started-ups. Why are we always
negative to success?

